# Any luck replacing Kitchener 5 lb stuffer gears?



## smoker13 (Dec 12, 2011)

I called LEM today to see if their metal gears would work in the Northern Tool Kitchener 5 lb stuffer. 

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/1470/Vertical_Stuffer_Parts

They said that they were not sure if they would be compatable. (Both the LEM and Kitchener stuffers look identical except for advertising labels in pictures.) 

Has anyone repaced the gears with metal ones?  Which ones did you use?  I would love to know if anyone has been able to get metal gears for their Kitchener before I order these to see if they will work.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm interested in that myself.  I just got a Kitchener (so recent it's still in the box).  

Anyone have any expereince with this?


----------



## shortend (Dec 13, 2011)

Some time back, when I first started making sausage, I purchased a Kitchner 5 lb stuffer from Northern Tool. While posting and getting answers to my many questions, the concern about the "nylon" gears on the Kitchner came up. I posted that I was sure the LEM replacement gears would fit the Kitchner stuffer because, as you say, they look to be identical. I think it was Nepas, however, indicated that they would not. I have not had to replace them as yet. I am pretty careful, when stuffing, not to over over crank the stuffer. I have no reason to doubt Rick's vast amount of experience in all matters concerning sausage and sausage equipment as he's always been just flat out "spot on." I tend to take his word for it.

ShortEnd


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the same stuffer with the nylon gears and I was a little worried about them but I was assured by many people that they haven't had any issues with theirs so I kept it. But also I had several people mention that if they did go bad that I could just order them from LEM as they are the same. I have no first hand knowledge on weather they are the same or not I am must going by what I have read.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a new helper one day and didn't think to tell him not to bottom out the stuffer and we broke the nylon gears. That was about a year ago. After doing some research it looked like the LEM gears would be a perfect replacement so I ordered them. Turns out they were not a perfect replacement. The allthread for the plunger was just slightly different. After lubing up the allthread I got it to work but the gears have been wearing badly ever since. This wasn't the Kitchener stuffer but the previous Northern Tools 5lbs stuffer.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 13, 2011)

If the LEM replacement parts won't fit how about contacting the manufacturer and see what they suggest doing. Maybe they will send you replacement part or something?


----------



## stuart battie (Jan 19, 2017)

I just replaced the plastic gears with LEM metal gears but you have to buy there threaded rod as well I used the black metal gears


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2017)

Ditto that.

Friend of mine stripped his plastic gears, ordered the LEM and they dont fit. Something with the twist.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 19, 2017)

I have read other forums to call northern tool and they either have them in stock or can get them. 1-800-221-3730 hope this helps.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes, call Northern Tool for replacement nylon gears.  Or, upgrade to the 15 lb stuffer with the metal gears.  That is the one I bought initially and have never regretted it at all.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065


----------

